# Areins 1336 ST



## Toxic (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi guys. Looking for some input here. I can buy this 7 year old 1336 ariens for 250 bucks. It looks in good shape from the pictures but the motor threw a rod. This is there high end professional snowblower with an onboard battery and 6 blade impellar i belive. My question is can the motor be rebuilt or can i repower the snowblower with a chinese knock off 389cc motor. I belive the motor that is on it is a briggs 420cc motor. I wil try to find some pictures. Thanks guys


----------



## Toxic (Jan 30, 2015)

here are a couple pictures..I really wanna buy it but am unsure about the electronic chute controls and whether or not i can repower it or re built the briggs.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I think that as long as only the rod is broken, you should be able to rebuild it (unfortunately you will only know that after the engine is torn apart). I'd make sure that the block is not broken or cracked.
Also I think that you should definitely be able to repower it, but you need an engine that comes with electric start and the same or a greater amp rating charge coil.
You should consider what the total expense will be in the worse case scenario (repowering it) and see if it is worth it for you.
I had a Honda GX240 (8HP) that I bought with a throw rod, I tore it apart and the only damage was the broken rod and remainigs of the aluminum fused to the carank wich can be cleaned up. Maybe you get lucky. Good luck. :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:


----------



## Toxic (Jan 30, 2015)

Just confrimed that the caseing of the engine is indeed broken. Is there any reason why the engine in my link wouldnt work as a replacement? Are all these engines pretty much the same? Do the older Tecumseh engines ariens used have a separte pulley for the wheel drive or can i just use the pulleys off the old motor onto this new chinese motor? Thanks

389cc OHV Gas Engine with Electric Start | Princess Auto


----------



## Toxic (Jan 30, 2015)

I can even buy a 420cc motor if it needs bigger

420cc OHV Gas Engine with Electric Start | Princess Auto


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I have not heard of a Briggs dual shaft engine, so my guess is that it is a single shaft, and you will be fine using the replacement engine.
If it was me I'd use the larger engine.
You may have to do a few modifications, but you will only find it out when you are doing it (unless someone else has done it and knows already).
I personally like challenges, and this will be one for me.
If you are buying it to resell it, again just make sure that you have the room for a profit after all the work.
If you are buying it to keep it, have fun and go for it.

This place shows the engine being a single shaft.

Ariens 924503 Parts List and Diagram - (000101) : eReplacementParts.com


----------



## Toxic (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes I just got the model number from the owner and looked that up too. It looks almost identical to the chinese 420 motor. I am just looking to use this one on my own driveway as i have a bunch of other ones i can sell when the snow flys..I think i am going to go pick it up and give it a go..

here is the model number he gave me for the motor

http://www.mte.us.com/oemparts?arib...ec.,_36"_Width/Engine_And_Belt_Drive/854/4941


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

You need to get the specs or measure yourself the crank shaft of the old engine. If it's 1" you can use the engines linked with the original pulleys. Length of the shaft is likely close enough to use the same belt cover. Lining up the original studs to mount the new engine may prove a quest, but there is a way to make anything fit. Different crank diameters can be overcome with new pulleys (cheap). Summer time is the best time to do it. I'd offer the guy something lower because all he has right now is a lawn ornament (although very expensive). Keep in mind a lawn shop is going to charge him a premium to make it work again. Other thought is, he could likely part it out for more than he's asking for the entire non-running machine, so maybe be nice in a counter offerk: (I'd buy the thing in a heart beat)


----------



## Toxic (Jan 30, 2015)

I am pretty confident i can repower it and use it on my km driveway this winter..I have a bit of an obsession now..I got 6 snowblowers and only need two. Just cant deicde which two to keep. I love my older craftsman blowers and also have a 1332 1982 areins which runs awsome...I need to thin the herd out..LOL


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

I wish that blower were near me. I'd buy it in a New York second.
Been looking for a 36 inch Ariens for a project.
Good luck with it.


Lee


----------



## Toxic (Jan 30, 2015)

well i was on the fence about getting this blower but i am glad i got it..it is mint and i dont think i will have any trouble repowering it..I hope..even got a free load of hard wood on the back haul from another fella..good stuff..LOL

I am a little confused about the lever that controls the diff lock..isnt it suppose to unlock the diff when pulled? Mine seem to lock the diff up when its pulled..

here is a pic of the wood..good thing buddy didnt have any more or i would have put it in the cab of the truck


----------



## Toxic (Jan 30, 2015)

This trigger has me baffled..I messed with the adjustment nut and know even with the trigger pulled it wont lock both wheels..what gives with this trigger..should i adjust the cable so that when the trigger is puller it pulls hard enough to lock both wheels together? Am i gonna get one wheel drive unless i hold that trigger down> That would be a royal pain on the long .5km run my driveway is


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Toxic said:


> This trigger has me baffled..I messed with the adjustment nut and know even with the trigger pulled it wont lock both wheels..what gives with this trigger..should i adjust the cable so that when the trigger is puller it pulls hard enough to lock both wheels together? Am i gonna get one wheel drive unless i hold that trigger down> That would be a royal pain on the long .5km run my driveway is


I think you should try to get or download if available an owners manual and service manual for it, so that you get familiar with the blowers operation.


----------



## Toxic (Jan 30, 2015)

does any body have a a model with the trigger on the left side? Am i correct to assume the diff is open untill the trigger is pulled which then locks it up? I always assumed those trigger where for unlocking the diff to make turns..which is where i am confused and just wanna weld the axle up lincoln locker style..


----------



## Toxic (Jan 30, 2015)

service manual i found for my model number(926501) doesnt even show this part i am haveing trouble with..I can wire the trigger shut and it works to lock up the diff but simply pulling it once and letting go does not work..I am at a lose as to what to do here..the dealer was also less than helpful.

here is a picture of the thingy


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Since it is a large blower if the axle is solid you will have a very hard time turning it arround. 
If I have the option to have an open diff for turning, I will definitely keep it.


----------



## Toxic (Jan 30, 2015)

yes but wouldnt it just run in circles with an open differential? That is my worry..i didnt want to spend money on a motor if i cant get this figured out but worst case senario i can always put tension on it after i get it all build if it does run in circles i suppose..


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

It should not run in circles, but you will have far less traction.
What I meant to say was that I would rather have a fixed differential while driving the blower, but an open differential for turns.
Hopefully someone that has a blower like yours chimes in and helps you with the issue.


----------



## Toxic (Jan 30, 2015)

Little update. I brought the whole machine into the dealer today to ask him what was up with the trigger lock thing and why the wheels wernt locking together..he was less than helpful again stating only that i was indeed correct that it wasnt working right and agreed with me that it would just run in circles..he had no clue how the system even worked..

sooo..i took it home and took it all apart..I found a broken spring that is inside of the big main gear which does indee house a differential of sorts..rather then give the dealer any money i welded the son of a *****..jhahah..Even my 80 year old grampy can turn a snowblower at the end of his driveway so i just looked at this as a design flaw..No trouble with traction now..

nest step is picking up a 420cc motor which is going on sale at Princess Auto this tuesday for 299.99..im gonna be into this thing for close to 700 now. but i think i can get a thousand or at least use it on my own property this year..I am thinking about snowblowing driveways in town for cash this winter if i dont have any other work so this one may get that duty..


----------

